

Who wants a long-term intern? - speek

I hate to spam y'all, but I'm looking for a co-op (6-8 month internship) from June(ish) of this year to January of '11. The last time I posted something like this was before the summer and it ended up leading me to a summer internship doing a mix of IT and web development at EMC. I had a fantastic time there, but I'm thinking that I'd like to work at a company with a different style of getting things done (more getting things done, less bureaucracy) -- not that I don't love EMC.<p>Recently I've become enamored with the idea of working in systems stuff (GPU, low level stuff, etc) or Quantitative analysis, but I'm very much the kind of person who would try new things as long as it's interesting.<p>My ultimate goal in pursuing a degree in CS is to solve the problem of Strong AI through non-traditional means, but I love to play with either really big or really fast things when I'm not trying to build Skynet.<p>The farther away from Boston/New England the potential co-op the happier I would be, but I wouldn't mind working in/around Boston either. I've lived in and around Boston for most of my life, so I'm trying to spend long periods of time in different cities/states/countries.<p>I'm only a sophomore at Northeastern University, but I like to think that my actions speak louder than my words do.<p>You can check out my current resumé at http://vafflor.com/resume.pdf and you can contact me at mheld@ccs.neu.edu
======
profquail
Well, if you're interested in low-level systems stuff (like you wrote above),
we might need someone right around that timeframe. I'll shoot you an email
later tonight about it.

------
indigoviolet
I'm going to stick you in the Facebook recruiting system.

Edit: done. You should hear from someone.

~~~
speek
Thanks for sticking me in there, I'd love to work over at Facebook.

------
speek
Also, if any of y'all have any company suggestions, I would love to hear them.

